# santee cooper catfish



## eagleclaw

yall like to see some big old catfish caught at santee cooper sc? oops this is texas site better not show yall what catfish look like
eagleclaw


----------



## OxbowOutfitters

Actually ...Weve got sum here that would have your skivys loaded down...
Bring em on..:biggrin:
Heres the Jug Master Medulla with an Average Cat ..:tongue:


----------



## Gator gar

Eagle claw is used to associating with the juglinners of texas, which is a small rag-tag outfit. Take it easy on him. Matching him up with someone like Medulla, would be like matching Matt huges with Pee Wee Herman. 

If you want to get involved with some real catfishermen, come on over to FishingTx.com, where we don't discriminate for who you talk to or fish with. You are always welcome there.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters

Then I guess Im The Hoyce Gracie of Catmen my darn self..
Who ya think got Joejoe into wiskerfish..:biggrin:
I rememer 1 of our 1st trips...while he was riggin...I put 5 blues to 4 lbs in the boat in the time it took him to rig up :rotfl:


----------



## Gator gar

If you are the Joyce Gracie of catfishin', then you are one bad mama jama.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters

I can be...lol... when Doc lets me out to play..:cheers:


----------



## Archell

I used to do alot of fishing on Santee...They were big, but I don't remember the average cat looking like that...Nice fish!!


----------



## eagleclaw

well 55 pound flat head this last week not to shabby form santee is it?


----------



## eagleclaw

*not a bad nubbin*

that is not a bad nubbin for a little blue, yall come on over here will show you something, bring the guy with you that caught the nubbin also we will show him a few tricks
ec


----------



## Gator gar

Eagleclaw if your fish are as big as your bark, you have some pretty big fish in Santee Cooper. That is a man holding up that nubbin of a blue cat and don't you forget it. He's real respected around these parts in the local fishing community. I sure can't hang with him and I tried. He knows how to catch a fish too.

Did you say show him some tricks??? He's probably forgotten more about catfishin than you will ever develop the grey matter to know.


----------



## eagleclaw

well like i always say talk is cheap, come on over and bring him with you if you wish,i will provide the boat and give you the first week to show me what you can do, then it is my time how about that?
all i will do is watch, you can drive the boat if you wish while you and your bud fish.
after that i will come to texas with my way of fishing, then we can see who has the fuzzy balls
waiting now!


----------



## eagleclaw

yes can show you some things about catchin catfish that you would have never thought of, as can you show me some tricks also
i have fished in texas for them baby blues you have and caught some nice ones, but day in day out i would whip your way of fishing 2 to 1, its all about know where, when and with what to catch them with,baby blues are easy, big flat heads are another game that i don't think you know anything about.
been doing this game for many years and from the looks of the guy with the baby blue, he looks about the age of my son.
like we say down here in low country, all pigs get lucky sometime and find a acorn, but the squirrels know where to hide them and then find them when time comes to find them
now don't get steamed up!


----------



## 15476

*popcorn please !!!*


----------



## Sweet Action

Here ya go jackk


----------



## Sweet Action

eagleclaw said:


> yes can show you some things about catchin catfish that you would have never thought of, as can you show me some tricks also
> i have fished in texas for them baby blues you have and caught some nice ones, but day in day out i would whip your way of fishing 2 to 1, its all about know where, when and with what to catch them with,baby blues are easy, big flat heads are another game that i don't think you know anything about.
> been doing this game for many years and from the looks of the guy with the baby blue, he looks about the age of my son.
> like we say down here in low country, all pigs get lucky sometime and find a acorn, but the squirrels know where to hide them and then find them when time comes to find them
> now don't get steamed up!


LMAO!! Is that why I have so many dadgum oak trees groin on my property??? Guess the squirrels were a liitle late gettin to thier nuts!!!


----------



## eagleclaw

you know the more i look at that baby blue the more it looks like a fixed photo, if that is the average size cats yall have then i better come to texas, which lake?
also mudcat ask me to ask you where he bought his first jugs from and who showed him how to use them!
archell said that was a average size catfish, oops but i forgot everything in texas is big lol


----------



## eagleclaw

nice spot tails you have there, sc is now stocking our spottails and fishery is coming back again


----------



## eagleclaw

*north and south carolina fishing report for the week *
« *on:* 05/22/08, 02:52 pm »
   Bass swarmin' at Norman

Limits of striped bass are being caught at Lake Norman, along with large blue catfish.Guide David Clubb of Mooresville said the stripers are "schooled-up good" 30 to 40 feet deep in the creek arms and hitting live baits fished on down-rods.

Catfish are feeding actively, too, according to guide Mac Byrum of Lincoln County. They're hitting bluebacks, herring and white perch.

Offshore trolling rates are good to excellent, especially for dolphin and wahoo, from Oregon Inlet to Hilton Head, when sea conditions are favorable. Fishing Forecast | Tom Higgins

The Report

1. LAKE NORMAN: Plentiful stripers in the 5-pound range. Catfish on cut baits, crawlers. Largemouth, spotted bass on artificial worms, crankbaits, topwater lures. Scattered crappie 20-30 feet down, mainly on minnows.

2. LAKE WYLIE: Excellent for spawning bream during the full moon period on crickets, earthworms. Crappie at night around docks and cover 20 feet deep on minnows. Largemouth on the ledges on artificial worms, crankbaits, skirted spinnerbaits. Catfish on mussels, shrimp, stink baits.

3. LAKES BADIN, TILLERY, BLEWETT FALLS: Lots of bedding bream on crickets, earthworms. Catfish on traditional baits. Scattered crappie in deep brush on minnows.

4. HIGH ROCK LAKE: Good action for both bream and catfish. Some largemouth on artificial worms, spinnerbaits, pig-and-jig combinations.

5. LAKES HICKORY, RHODHISS: Continuing limit catches of crappie at Rhodhiss on both minnows and small grubs, jigs, sliders and minnows. Also crappie at Hickory, mostly on minnows. A few stripers up lake at Hickory on live baits.

6. LAKE JAMES: Smallmouth bass off points on shiners, small crankbaits and twister-tail grubs. Walleye off clay points and shoreline and around sunken trees on crawlers.

7. FONTANA LAKE: Limits of walleye at night on crawlers fished 35 feet deep off clay points under floating lights. Smallmouth around rocky points and shoreline on jerk baits, shiners.

8. LAKE WATEREE: Catfish to 40 pounds on cut baits, crawlers, stink baits and shiners worked around the edges of deep holes. Lots of bream on crickets, earthworms. Crappie, mainly in the June Creek area, on trolled jigs. Scattered largemouth.

9. LAKE HARTWELL: Stripers, hybrids on free-lined live baits off points. Largemouth along the shoreline on topwater lures, soft plastic baits. Crappie at night around bridge pilings.

10. LAKE JOCASSEE: Trout, especially during early morning, on spoons trolled from just under the surface down to 65 feet. Quite a few trout in the 4-pound range have been boated. Largemouth, smallmouth and redeye along the shoreline on artificial worms, crankbaits and grubs.

11. LAKE KEOWEE: Largemouth and spotted bass on soft artificials, including crawdads, shallow-running crankbaits, topwater lures and shiners. Crappie 15-20 feet down around bridge pilings at night.

12. LAKE MURRAY: Largemouth on artificial worms, lipless crankbaits and surface lures cast to the points. Smallish stripers 30-60 feet deep on live baits and trolled umbrella rigs. Lots of shellcrackers very shallow along the shoreline on crawlers, earthworms.

13. LAKE THURMOND: Stripers, hybrids at the mouths of creeks on cut baits. Largemouth off points on spinnerbaits and topwater lures. Bedding shellcrackers on crickets, earthworms.

14. SANTEE-COOPER RESERVOIR: Lake Marion: Catfish to 53 pounds on cut herring. Largemouth at both the upper and lower ends of the lake on soft plastic lures, topwater plugs. Crappie around bridges and piers on jigs, minnows. Bream, shellcrackers in numbers along the banks. Lake Moultrie: Largemouth on a variety of lures in areas where grass grew while the lake was down during the drought. Catfish, especially flatheads, on cut herring and mullet fished only 5-10 feet deep. Shellcrackers in the 2-pound range around cypress trees and lilies on crickets. Slow for stripers.

15. OUTER BANKS: Nags Head area: Scads of bluefish at piers and in the surf, along with whiting. Black drum, puppy drum, trout at the Little Bridge near Manteo. Oregon Inlet: Gaffer-sized dolphin offshore along with yellowfin tuna to 95 pounds and averaging about 50 pounds. Hatteras Island: Blues, croaker, spot and whiting in the Avon surf; blues, puppy drum in Frisco surf; Hatteras Village: gaffer dolphin, wahoo, yellowfin tuna offshore, red drum in the sound; Ocracoke Island: blues, cobia, puppy drum and whiting in the surf; Morehead City area: dolphin, king mackerel wahoo and yellowfin offshore; blues, flounder, kings at the artificial reefs; gray trout, reds, whiting in the Turning Basin; blues, puppy drum, sheepshead, spots and whiting at piers; flounder inside Shackleford Banks.

16. SOUTHEASTERN N.C. COAST: Plenty of dolphin offshore at spots such as the Black Jack and McMarle'n Ledges when sea conditions are favorable. King mackerel at the Lighthouse Rocks off Ocean Isle and Southport. Blues, Spanish mackerel along the beach. Reds, speckled trout around creek mouths, docks and jetties. Black drum, blues, pompano and Spanish mackerel at piers.

17. S. C. COAST: Flounder from Little River to Beaufort in the inlets and creeks on mud minnows. About half the flounder being caught are of keeper size. Sheepshead to 9 pounds around jetties on fiddler crabs. Blues to 10 pounds at piers and in the surf in the Grand Strand area. The piers also are producing king mackerel to 35 pounds, croaker, flounder, pompano, Spanish mackerel and whiting when high wind doesn't muddy the water. Blackfin tuna, dolphin, sailfish and wahoo offshore when sea conditions are favorable.


----------



## eagleclaw

you know we have to leave some acorns so the trees will grow back lol
like leaving so baby blues for another day:flag:


----------



## eagleclaw

like to see more?


----------



## michaels

Man that looks like a 200 pounder!!!!Cant see the rope holdin that fish up...is he holdin it with his right hand cause his left hand sure aint holdin anything.....maybe its froze and standin on its tail......nice photoshop!!!!


----------



## obiewan57

Eagle Claw, you know Big John, guides out of Blacks Landing? Fished with him and a couple of other guides (father son operation)out of Blacks before.

Weldon Kirk
******************************


----------



## kim e cooper

I hope you let it go. just my 2 cents.


----------



## eagleclaw

i know all the guys at blacks, i fish out of the canal landing can go to uper or lower that way
fish are biting now in 3 feet of water in jacks creek and crappie neck 
Weldon Kirk
******************************[/QUOTE]


----------



## eagleclaw

during the drought last year blacks landing had to cut a channel just to get out to the first marker.
but now that the water is back up they have a first class landing now, i like goat island in january because you can fish the trees in the upper lake.
if you get out this way again get in touch and maybe we can take a trip to a little known lake in sc, lake montocello , now you like big blues in clear water thats the place


----------



## Gator gar

Those Yellow cats sure look bigger on the back of a little Mazda tailgate, don't they Eagle Claw???? I think you are just trying to get a rise out of me. here you go..........BUUURRRRRRPPPPPPP!!!


----------



## Gator gar

Here's another yellow cat pic for you Eagleclaw....They grow 'em big down here too!!!!


----------



## eagleclaw

*see the igloo cooler*

went from end to end, but this is just bait for the day.
hey that guy with the big catfish, i didn't fall off a turnip truck yesterday, i have seen that fish before in a magazine it came from the mississippi river.
we don't have to doctor our photos out here its all fun 
like to see some baby blues that are real also?


----------



## eagleclaw

*i like them yeller cats you have there*

nothing like them old yeller catfish them are nice ones where did you catch them?


----------



## Gator gar

Where did I catch them???? That is top secret info. You should have seen the one that got away!!!


----------



## eagleclaw

*got away!!*

you need to be using eagleclaw hooks that will stop that getting away, but rookies somethime get nervous when they see a catfish around 10 pounds!:headknock


----------



## eagleclaw

just tell me which swamp< i can figure the rest out!


----------



## dbullard

Gator Gar did you catch those in our favorite Lake? I seen my uncle pull a 72 lb out of there and more 30-50 pounders than you can shake a stick at.


----------



## texasGG

*Texas lake Livingston a month ago....*

Just a little feller we caught last month but we are going after his mamma next week...


----------



## eagleclaw

thats a nice one


----------



## waterspout

eagleclaw said:


> hey that guy with the big catfish, i didn't fall off a turnip truck yesterday, i have seen that fish before in a magazine it came from the mississippi river.
> \?


I'd have to agree,, falling off that turnip truck and you seeing Joe in a mississippi river article, leads me to believe you fell off the side of a cliff years ago.. I hope you recover alright one day! But at your age,, I just congradulate you for making it this far bud!









Gator,, you boys don't be showing him none of our big fish....


----------



## eagleclaw

well i have been told my brain is scrambled , but i can sure catch them catfish, people tell me i think like a fish when i get in my boat, my wife tells me i smell like a fish most of the time.
anyway yall keep showing me them nubbins and rubbin it in , when i get enough of them nubbins i will show you some real catfish that came from the cape fear river in nc, in case yall like to see about the cape fear river it is in nc


----------



## surfwalker

WHERE DID YOU BUY THAT BAIT AT?? I CAN NEVER FIND IT THAT SMALL.....LOL


eagleclaw said:


> yall like to see some big old catfish caught at santee cooper sc? oops this is texas site better not show yall what catfish look like
> eagleclaw


----------



## Won Mo Kasst

i wanna see some pics of them sc carolina cats you keep talking about...we are the only ones putting up real evidence!


----------



## eagleclaw

i done put up some check back in the link see my little yeller cat


----------



## eagleclaw

just a little feller


----------



## eagleclaw

*bait it is*

yep that is bait for our little cats.

the one in photo was caught with 2 pound carp for bait


----------



## eagleclaw

*send me your email*

send me a email address and i will send you a couple


----------



## Main Frame 8

*I smell a troll*

Is it just me?


----------



## Gator gar

Eagleclaw, You are walking in my footsteps, when it comes to the Cape Fear river. I've done fished under every stump, from Chinquapin, Deep Bottom, Hollands Shelter,on Hwy 53, all the way to hwy 17 right before you get into Wilmington.

I left there cause I caught all the bigguns out of there. You must be catching some of their hatchlings. I left there back in 1983.

Nah, you ain't walking in my footsteps, you're walking in the trail I made back in them days. I've bear hunted all up in Huffman forest up above Richlands and Trenton N.C. and around Hollands Shelter around Burgaw and in Stump Sound hunting club.

Heck, I've fished the James river, Black water river(around Franklin Virginia) The Albemarle, The New River, in and around Jacksonville all the way to Sneads Ferry and Surf City N.C. I might have even made it down to Core Sound when I was making a living, clamming and oystering.

Yep, if you are catching anything in the Cape Fear, It's something that I threw back a long time ago.

You've made a nice effort to impress me though. I'll have to give you that!!

TOOOODALOOO


----------



## eagleclaw

dang you are right 

i have been to all those places, so you know whats it like on the fear and the catfish.
i grew up in kinston and fished the nause when the frosty morn plant dumped raw blood in it caught catfish so ugly that was afraid of them.
still chase the deer at uwharrie and down in south carolina around rock hill.
good to see someone that knows what it is all about on the fear
as for me following in your foot steps you could be right, but i am old as dirt also


----------



## eagleclaw

*core banks at davis*

my tracks are still on the core banks from catching them blues and 60 lb drum, but them guys in texas don't know about such fish, they have them little spot tails lol


----------



## eagleclaw

*what is a troll*

never smelled a troll , what is that?


----------



## Gator gar

I cut meat at the Piggly Wiggly In Kinston N.C. back in the day. Also Jacksons I.G.A. in Pink Hill N.C. I also cut meat in Wallace N.C. and Richlands N.C. too.

As for the Neuse river, I don't think i would care to eat anything out of there, but have seen some big flat heads that were caught from the Neuse.


----------



## eagleclaw

small world, never would eat anything from the neuse either, use to go down there and catch some of the biggest robins from around the stumps in the swamp.
been long time that i have been to kinston, live in charlotte now right beside lake wylie, i kind of miss kings bbq.
you are in texas now?


----------



## eagleclaw

yall like to see a fishing report to get jealous of down there in texas?


----------



## eagleclaw

*heres what we catch over here in nc&sc take a look*

*Bass swarmin' at Norman*

Limits of striped bass are being caught at Lake Norman, along with large blue catfish.Guide *David Clubb *of Mooresville said the stripers are "schooled-up good" 30 to 40 feet deep in the creek arms and hitting live baits fished on down-rods.

Catfish are feeding actively, too, according to guide *Mac Byrum *of Lincoln County. They're hitting bluebacks, herring and white perch.

Offshore trolling rates are good to excellent, especially for dolphin and wahoo, from Oregon Inlet to Hilton Head, when sea conditions are favorable. Fishing Forecast | Tom Higgins

*The Report*

*1. LAKE NORMAN:* Plentiful stripers in the 5-pound range. Catfish on cut baits, crawlers. Largemouth, spotted bass on artificial worms, crankbaits, topwater lures. Scattered crappie 20-30 feet down, mainly on minnows.

*2. LAKE WYLIE: *Excellent for spawning bream during the full moon period on crickets, earthworms. Crappie at night around docks and cover 20 feet deep on minnows. Largemouth on the ledges on artificial worms, crankbaits, skirted spinnerbaits. Catfish on mussels, shrimp, stink baits.

*3. LAKES BADIN, TILLERY, BLEWETT FALLS: *Lots of bedding bream on crickets, earthworms. Catfish on traditional baits. Scattered crappie in deep brush on minnows.

*4. HIGH ROCK LAKE: *Good action for both bream and catfish. Some largemouth on artificial worms, spinnerbaits, pig-and-jig combinations.

*5. LAKES HICKORY, RHODHISS: *Continuing limit catches of crappie at Rhodhiss on both minnows and small grubs, jigs, sliders and minnows. Also crappie at Hickory, mostly on minnows. A few stripers up lake at Hickory on live baits.

*6. LAKE JAMES: *Smallmouth bass off points on shiners, small crankbaits and twister-tail grubs. Walleye off clay points and shoreline and around sunken trees on crawlers.

*7. FONTANA LAKE: *Limits of walleye at night on crawlers fished 35 feet deep off clay points under floating lights. Smallmouth around rocky points and shoreline on jerk baits, shiners.

*8. LAKE WATEREE: *Catfish to 40 pounds on cut baits, crawlers, stink baits and shiners worked around the edges of deep holes. Lots of bream on crickets, earthworms. Crappie, mainly in the June Creek area, on trolled jigs. Scattered largemouth.

*9. LAKE HARTWELL: *Stripers, hybrids on free-lined live baits off points. Largemouth along the shoreline on topwater lures, soft plastic baits. Crappie at night around bridge pilings.

*10. LAKE JOCASSEE: *Trout, especially during early morning, on spoons trolled from just under the surface down to 65 feet. Quite a few trout in the 4-pound range have been boated. Largemouth, smallmouth and redeye along the shoreline on artificial worms, crankbaits and grubs.

*11. LAKE KEOWEE: *Largemouth and spotted bass on soft artificials, including crawdads, shallow-running crankbaits, topwater lures and shiners. Crappie 15-20 feet down around bridge pilings at night.

*12. LAKE MURRAY: *Largemouth on artificial worms, lipless crankbaits and surface lures cast to the points. Smallish stripers 30-60 feet deep on live baits and trolled umbrella rigs. Lots of shellcrackers very shallow along the shoreline on crawlers, earthworms.

*13. LAKE THURMOND: *Stripers, hybrids at the mouths of creeks on cut baits. Largemouth off points on spinnerbaits and topwater lures. Bedding shellcrackers on crickets, earthworms.

*14. SANTEE-COOPER RESERVOIR: *Lake Marion: Catfish to 53 pounds on cut herring. Largemouth at both the upper and lower ends of the lake on soft plastic lures, topwater plugs. Crappie around bridges and piers on jigs, minnows. Bream, shellcrackers in numbers along the banks. Lake Moultrie: Largemouth on a variety of lures in areas where grass grew while the lake was down during the drought. Catfish, especially flatheads, on cut herring and mullet fished only 5-10 feet deep. Shellcrackers in the 2-pound range around cypress trees and lilies on crickets. Slow for stripers.

*15. OUTER BANKS: *Nags Head area: Scads of bluefish at piers and in the surf, along with whiting. Black drum, puppy drum, trout at the Little Bridge near Manteo. Oregon Inlet: Gaffer-sized dolphin offshore along with yellowfin tuna to 95 pounds and averaging about 50 pounds. Hatteras Island: Blues, croaker, spot and whiting in the Avon surf; blues, puppy drum in Frisco surf; Hatteras Village: gaffer dolphin, wahoo, yellowfin tuna offshore, red drum in the sound; Ocracoke Island: blues, cobia, puppy drum and whiting in the surf; Morehead City area: dolphin, king mackerel wahoo and yellowfin offshore; blues, flounder, kings at the artificial reefs; gray trout, reds, whiting in the Turning Basin; blues, puppy drum, sheepshead, spots and whiting at piers; flounder inside Shackleford Banks.

*16. SOUTHEASTERN N.C. COAST: *Plenty of dolphin offshore at spots such as the Black Jack and McMarle'n Ledges when sea conditions are favorable. King mackerel at the Lighthouse Rocks off Ocean Isle and Southport. Blues, Spanish mackerel along the beach. Reds, speckled trout around creek mouths, docks and jetties. Black drum, blues, pompano and Spanish mackerel at piers.

*17. S. C. COAST: *Flounder from Little River to Beaufort in the inlets and creeks on mud minnows. About half the flounder being caught are of keeper size. Sheepshead to 9 pounds around jetties on fiddler crabs. Blues to 10 pounds at piers and in the surf in the Grand Strand area. The piers also are producing king mackerel to 35 pounds, croaker, flounder, pompano, Spanish mackerel and whiting when high wind doesn't muddy the water. Blackfin tuna, dolphin, sailfish and wahoo offshore when sea conditions are favorable.


----------



## eagleclaw

*look and let envy eat you up lol*










take a look and wish you were in a place to catch one like this


----------



## OxbowOutfitters

Well..Ive seen this Yella cat 3 times..
& Personally Im bored with it...
Obviously thats the Only fish you caught,Cause you cant come up with any other pics to prove otherwise...Just Wait till I take Medulla to Lake Texoma..thats when our (show) will really break it off in your Tooter..were goin in July..so Bring your Best kung fu..Cause My Ju Jitsu will spank ya...
Next....:rotfl:

Oxx..:slimer:


eagleclaw said:


> take a look and wish you were in a place to catch one like this


----------



## waterspout

the blind could only find one acorn Ox... 

we fishing this weeknd dude? We've got my spot baited big time,, but I wanna come potlick up at Cornhole


----------



## eagleclaw

yes i know i have put it on three times and i am also tired of putting it on but i have one to put on i havent seen yours yet!!!!!!!!!!, i have more photos but for some reason i am getting blocked from putting them on this site maybe someone don't want me to show yall what we have out here,


----------



## eagleclaw

*already talked about the acorn*

its not the blind but the pig that can find a acorn sometime lol


----------



## eagleclaw

*silver labs*

i have three silver labs, love my labs, but also have a chessy that i hunt with hard to beat when times get hard on the big waters

my silvers are just babies that live inside but the chessy he is all dog , ans stinks real bad but thats a chessy


----------



## eagleclaw

*eat your heart out lol*










well eat your heart out


----------



## waterspout

http://www.catfishstunner.com

I was wondering there Eagle,, why you snagging pics from that site? You say use Eagle claw hooks yet your stealing pics from a shocker site.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters

I cant..
Im goin to Chiciago to fish for some Lake trout & Salmon & Pike....:rotfl:
But I'll be thinkin of ya while Im fishin in the beautiful blue water...LMFAO.....wheres the salty t greenie when I need it..



waterspout said:


> the blind could only find one acorn Ox...
> 
> we fishing this weeknd dude? We've got my spot baited big time,, but I wanna come potlick up at Cornhole


----------



## eagleclaw

*my photos are real that you are looking at, its ok for the guy to put a fixed photo o*

baby blues


----------



## eagleclaw

*never steal*

its ok for the guys down there in texas to fix a photo?


----------



## eagleclaw

*santee blues*

here you go hotrod


----------



## dbullard

eagleclaw do a searh on prev. post for Cedar Creek .Jackieblue has some nice ones.


----------



## shadslinger

If you have to post 3 times,....well enough said. See Jackieblue for some honkers! U R right baby blues.


----------



## eagleclaw

would you like to catch some that size?


----------



## obiewan57

You got to remember the guy in the Orange shirt, gets on scales to weigh himself, and the scales say "ERR", they only weighed to 300#, so judge the fish on his size.


----------



## Main Frame 8

*Another Huge Channel from this weekend.*

I would swear this was a channel / yellow hybrid but the spots don't lie.


----------



## waterspout

Main Frame 8 said:


> I would swear this was a Yankee channel / yellow hybrid but the spots don't lie.


I fixed it for ya! eagle,, he's right!


----------



## Main Frame 8

*How about a BIG BLUE????*

Fish fear me.


----------



## ComeFrom?

I fished Santee Cooper once. There was enough fat on that monster to fry 7000 crappie. She was a monster. CF?


----------



## waterspout

ComeFrom,, no one said Shawntee Cooper!


----------

